# récupérer partition Bootcamp



## bibiche (10 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
j'ai actuellement un MacBook pro mi-2012 avec un SSD 256 Go comprenant une partition Bootcamp avec Windows 10.
Je voudrais changer le SSD pour un 512 Go, je vois comment récupérer MacOS et mes données mais je ne sais pas comment récupérer la partition BootCamp avec son contenu. Un coup de main ? merci !


----------



## Locke (11 Mai 2020)

bibiche a dit:


> mais je ne sais pas comment récupérer la partition BootCamp avec son contenu. Un coup de main ?


Il n'y a sous macOS qu'un seul logiciel qui puisse le faire et c'est *Winclone*. La sauvegarde se fera sous la forme d'un fichier image ayant pour extension .winclone. Lors du rétroclonage, il faudra impérativement réserver une taille identique, voire 1 Go plus grande par sécurité. Eh non, on ne pourra pas réserver une taille inférieure, car ce sera un échec. Si la taille de partition Windows est trop étroite et/ou si on veut l'agrandir, après rétroclonage, il faudra utiliser *Camptune*.

Je vais insister, dans tous les cas de figure, ne jamais, mais jamais, sous macOS utiliser Utilitaire de disque et sous Windows le Gestionnaire de disque. Tout doit se faire impérativement sous macOS avec les logiciels cités.


----------



## bibiche (11 Mai 2020)

merci beaucoup pour ces précieuses infos.
Si j'ai bien compris : si je veux récupérer tout le contenu de mon SSD 256 Go actuel pour le mettre sur le SSD 500 Go qui le remplacera dans mon macBook Pro, je dois d'abord :
1. commencer par créer une image disque de la partition Bootcamp avec Winclone, 
2. la copier par exemple sur une clé USB, 
3. puis remplacer le SSD, 
4. réinstaller MacOS grâce à ma sauvegarde Time Machine, 
5. puis créer une partition Bootcamp à l'aide de l'Assistant BootCamp qui ira chercher Windows sur la clé USB. C'est bien ça ?


----------



## Locke (12 Mai 2020)

bibiche a dit:


> 1. commencer par créer une image disque de la partition Bootcamp avec Winclone,


Oui.


bibiche a dit:


> 2. la copier par exemple sur une clé USB,


Je te le déconseille fortement, la taille du fichier avoisinera en fonction des logiciels installés 20/30 Go, voire beaucoup plus. Or dans une clé USB, ça va être long avec un grand risque de corruption en égard de la taille unique du fichier. Si corruption il y a, ce fichier sera irrémédiablement perdu ! Mieux vaut utiliser un disque dur USB.


bibiche a dit:


> 3. puis remplacer le SSD,


Oui.


bibiche a dit:


> 4. réinstaller MacOS grâce à ma sauvegarde Time Machine,


Il serait préférable de faire une installation propre _(clean install)_, d'installer tous tes logiciels un par un pour finir par recopier tes données personnelles manuellement. Refaire une nouvelle sauvegarde Time Machine.


bibiche a dit:


> 5. puis créer une partition Bootcamp à l'aide de l'Assistant BootCamp qui ira chercher Windows sur la clé USB. C'est bien ça ?


Non, pas du tout. Avec Winclone, il faudra lancer Utilitaire de disque, réserver une partition de taille strictement égale à celle du moment de la sauvegarde. Par sécurité, je conseille d'ajouter 1 Go de plus, puis de faire le formatage en FAT32 en sélectionnant Table de partition GUID.

Après lancement de Winclone, comme pour Carbon Copy Cloner, on sélectionne la Source et la Destination, ensuite lors du rétroclonage ce dernier fera à la volée la conversion du format FAT32 en NTFS en toute transparence. Attention, ne jamais tenter de faire le formatage en NTFS en pensant que ce sera pareil, erreur grave, car ce sera un échec.

Si tu veux agrandir/rétrécir la partition Windows, il faudra le faire impérativement depuis macOS en utilisant le seul logiciel capable de le faire et qui est *Camptune*. Toute autre tentative y compris sous Windows sera vouée à un échec avec impossibilité de réinstaller Windows autrement que depuis le début, car aucune réparation ne sera possible.


----------



## bibiche (12 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Il serait préférable de faire une installation propre _(clean install)_, d'installer tous tes logiciels un par un pour finir par recopier tes données personnelles manuellement. Refaire une nouvelle sauvegarde Time Machine.


mais pour installer MacOS, je le fais à partir de quoi si ce n'est pas Time Machine ?


----------



## ericse (12 Mai 2020)

bibiche a dit:


> mais pour installer MacOS, je le fais à partir de quoi si ce n'est pas Time Machine ?


Avec une clé USB d'installation : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201372


----------



## Locke (12 Mai 2020)

bibiche a dit:


> mais pour installer MacOS, je le fais à partir de quoi si ce n'est pas Time Machine ?


Je n'ai pas pensé un seul instant que tu n'avais pas prévu de faire une clé USB de démarrage comme préconisé en réponse #6. Mais si tu trouves ça trop compliqué utilises plutôt Install Disk Creator ou Keylifornia, les liens sont dans ma signature. Bien entendu tu feras la vérification que cette clé USB d'installation soit correcte en l'insérant dans ton MBP, tu redémarres en maintenant la touche *alt* jusqu'à voir 2 icônes, dont une par défaut sera de couleur orange qui sera ta CLE. Tu la sélectionnes et si tu vois l'écran d'installation c'est tout bon, tu peux redémarrer ton MBP.


----------



## bibiche (12 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Je n'ai pas pensé un seul instant que tu n'avais pas prévu de faire une clé USB de démarrage comme préconisé en réponse #6. Mais si tu trouves ça trop compliqué utilises plutôt Install Disk Creator ou Keylifornia, les liens sont dans ma signature. Bien entendu tu feras la vérification que cette clé USB d'installation soit correcte en l'insérant dans ton MBP, tu redémarres en maintenant la touche *alt* jusqu'à voir 2 icônes, dont une par défaut sera de couleur orange qui sera ta CLE. Tu la sélectionnes et si tu vois l'écran d'installation c'est tout bon, tu peux redémarrer ton MBP.


OK merci beaucoup. Pas sûr de mon coup, j'appréhende un peu mais je vais tenter de suivre scrupuleusement tes conseils.


----------



## Locke (12 Mai 2020)

bibiche a dit:


> OK merci beaucoup. Pas sûr de mon coup, j'appréhende un peu mais je vais tenter de suivre scrupuleusement tes conseils.


Mais de quoi, tu peux préciser ?


----------



## Locke (12 Mai 2020)

Petit topo...

tu as de base un SSD de 256 Go que tu veux changer par un 512 Go
création de la clé USB d'installation en ayant vérifié au préalable son bon fonctionnement
tu retires le SSD de 256 Go en installant le 512 Go
tu insères la clé USB d'installation
tu démarres en maintenant la touche *alt* jusqu'à voir une icône de couleur orange qui sera ta CLE d'installation
tu la sélectionnes, après quelques instants il y aura l'affichage d'une fenêtre avec 4 outils
tu sélectionnes Utilitaire de disque et tu procèdes au formatage de ton nouveau SSD en suivant cette séquence...





1) tu sélectionnes la racine de ton SSD
2) un clic sur Effacer affichera les options suivantes
3) tu donnes un nom explicite
4) tu sélectionnes le format APFS* _(édit en bas de message)_
5) tu sélectionnes impérativement Table de partition GUID
6) un clic sur Effacer et tu patientes quelques instants


tu quittes Utilitaire de disque qui affichera de nouveau la fenêtre avec les 4 outils
tu fais un clic sur Réinstaller macOS
tu suis les étapes d'installation en paramétrant ton compte Apple, le Wi-Fi ou pas, etc

Et te voilà avec un SSD de 512 Go tout propre. Avant de recopier tes données personnelles...

tu installes Winclone
tu lances Utilitaire de disque
tu fais une réservation d'une partition d'une taille strictement égale, voire 1 Go en plus, à ton ancienne partition Windows en la formatant impérativement en FAT32. Par défaut, donne lui le nom de Windows
tu lances Winclone
tu sélectionnes la Source qui est le fichier image ayant pour extension .winclone
tu sélectionnes la Destination qui est le nom que tu auras donné pour la partition de Windows
tu exécutes le clonage et tu patientes

S'il n'y aucune erreur, tu redémarres en maintenant la touche *alt*, tu auras 2 icônes, 1 de couleur grise pour Macintosh SDD et 1 de couleur orange ou grise ayant pour nom EFI Boot ou Windows _(ou le nom que tu auras donné)_. Par défaut, tu sais donc comment aller sous chaque version d'OS _(Operating System, macOS ou Windows)_.

Si problème il y a, le fait de ne pas avoir recopier tes données personnelles te permettra de tout recommencer, mais il faudra chercher pourquoi tu as eu des erreurs et où ?

*Edit :* * tu ne précises pas quelle version de macOS tu vas installer. Depuis macOS High Sierra et avec un SSD le format APFS est recommandé, sinon ce sera Mac OS étendu (journalisé).


----------



## bibiche (27 Mai 2020)

Merci beaucoup pour ce tuto complet ! j'essaye ça dès que j'aurai reçu mon ssd de 500 Go. Là j'étais parti sur des pistes de clonages, mais je n'ai trouvé de gratuit et facile.
je vais donc suivre ces conseils puisque j'ai tout compris  ;o) !


----------



## bibiche (8 Juin 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Petit topo...
> 
> tu as de base un SSD de 256 Go que tu veux changer par un 512 Go
> création de la clé USB d'installation en ayant vérifié au préalable son bon fonctionnement
> ...





bibiche a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour ce tuto complet ! j'essaye ça dès que j'aurai reçu mon ssd de 500 Go. Là j'étais parti sur des pistes de clonages, mais je n'ai trouvé de gratuit et facile.
> je vais donc suivre ces conseils puisque j'ai tout compris  ;o) !


En fait en relisant ce topo, je ne vois pas à quel étape la partition BootCamp est sauvegardée puisque je retire le SSD juste après avoir créé une clé USB d'installation ?


----------



## Locke (8 Juin 2020)

bibiche a dit:


> En fait en relisant ce topo, je ne vois pas à quel étape la partition BootCamp est sauvegardée puisque je retire le SSD juste après avoir créé une clé USB d'installation ?


Je pensais à tort que tu avais compris la réponse #2...


Locke a dit:


> Il n'y a sous macOS qu'un seul logiciel qui puisse le faire et c'est *Winclone*. La sauvegarde se fera sous la forme d'un fichier image ayant pour extension .winclone. Lors du rétroclonage, il faudra impérativement réserver une taille identique, voire 1 Go plus grande par sécurité.


...qui mentionne qu'il faut sauvegarder la partition Windows qui sera sous la forme d'un fichier image. En réponse #10, je ne fais mention que du changement de l'ancien SSD par le nouveau. Donc au préalable, il faut sauvegarder ta partition Windows avec Winclone dans un disque dur de données personnelles, faire l'installation de macOS en ayant installé ton nouveau SSD. Une fois fait, il te faut utiliser Camptune pour rétrocloner la partition Windows.


----------



## bibiche (9 Juin 2020)

merci, voilà le "détail" qui me manquait : Camptune !
bon je vais tenter la manip quand j'aurai du temps devant moi... un jour...


----------



## Locke (9 Juin 2020)

bibiche a dit:


> merci, voilà le "détail" qui me manquait : Camptune !
> bon je vais tenter la manip quand j'aurai du temps devant moi... un jour...


Et attention, il faudra impérativement donner une taille strictement identique pour la partition Windows, voire 1 Go plus grande, qu'au moment de la sauvegarde. De plus, il faut impérativement que la réservation de la partition pour Windows se fasse avec Utilitaire de disque et obligatoirement en FAT32 (MS-DOS).


----------



## bibiche (18 Juin 2020)

Bonjour me revoilà...
je voulais commencer par sauvegarder ma partition Bootcamp avec Winclone... et la version téléchargée est la 8, qui nécessite au moins Mojave ou Catalina. Or, impossible pour moi d'installer une upgrade de MacOS, manque de place ! donc j'ai cherché une version antérieure de Winclone... sans succès. Quelqu'un sait-il où trouver une version 7 qui fonctionnerait sous High Sierra ? 
à vot'bon coeur !


----------



## Locke (18 Juin 2020)

Ben si je lis bien dans cette page... https://www.paragon-software.com/fr/home/camptune/#resources ...tu as toutes ces versions de macOS qui ne posent pas de problème...


----------



## bibiche (18 Juin 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Ben si je lis bien dans cette page... https://www.paragon-software.com/fr/home/camptune/#resources ...tu as toutes ces versions de macOS qui ne posent pas de problème...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 178973


Ben si je lis bien dans mon message, il s'agit de Winclone8 et non de CampTune


----------



## Locke (18 Juin 2020)

bibiche a dit:


> Ben si je lis bien dans mon message, il s'agit de Winclone8 et non de CampTune


Ah oui, je suis resté focalisé. Sinon, Winclone n'étant pas gratuit, on peut toutefois télécharger une version antérieure... https://twocanoes.com/go-retro/ ...à condition de montrer patte blanche.


----------



## bibiche (1 Juillet 2020)

bon finalement j'ai fait de la place sur mon MBP et j'ai pu installer Catalina. Je vois maintenant pour sauvegarder mon SSD. 
À suivre...


----------



## bibiche (1 Juillet 2020)

wahoo ! 600$ pour WInclone Pro ! Un peu cher... ! et apparemment, la version standard (50$ tout de même !) ne permet pas de sauvegarder une partition BootCamp ?! Il n'y a pas de solution moins coûteuse ? je ne suis pas contre dépenser un peu d'argent, mais pas autant pour une seule utilisation.
D'autant que j'ai déjà acheté CampTune et il n'a pas été capable modifier les tailles de mes partitions, donc argent perdu...


----------



## Locke (1 Juillet 2020)

bibiche a dit:


> la version standard (50$ tout de même !) ne permet pas de sauvegarder une partition BootCamp ?!


Bien sûr que oui... https://translate.google.fr/translate?hl=fr&tab=wT&sl=auto&tl=fr&u=https://twocanoes.com/products/mac/winclone/


bibiche a dit:


> D'autant que j'ai déjà acheté CampTune et il n'a pas été capable modifier les tailles de mes partitions, donc argent perdu...


Je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème avec ce logiciel !


----------



## bibiche (1 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème avec ce logiciel !


disons alors que je n'ai pas de chance. 6ème tentative avec différentes tailles de partition, toujours ce message (PJ) après un quart d'heure de travail


----------



## ericse (2 Juillet 2020)

bibiche a dit:


> disons alors que je n'ai pas de chance. 6ème tentative avec différentes tailles de partition, toujours ce message (PJ) après un quart d'heure de travail


J'espère pour toi que c'est bien CampTune le problème...


----------



## Locke (2 Juillet 2020)

bibiche a dit:


> disons alors que je n'ai pas de chance. 6ème tentative avec différentes tailles de partition, toujours ce message (PJ) après un quart d'heure de travail


Il n'y a pas de fumée sans feu, mais vu le message d'erreur, ce n'est pas CampTune le problème mais la structure de ton disque dur !


----------



## bibiche (6 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de fumée sans feu, mais vu le message d'erreur, ce n'est pas CampTune le problème mais la structure de ton disque dur !


Ok peut-être le SSD. Pourtant j'ai passé plusieurs fois SOS disque dans utilitaire de disque, et il ne voit rien d'anormal. Donc un clonage va reproduire les mêmes erreurs de structure ?


----------



## Locke (6 Juillet 2020)

bibiche a dit:


> Ok peut-être le SSD. Pourtant j'ai passé plusieurs fois SOS disque dans utilitaire de disque, et il ne voit rien d'anormal. Donc un clonage va reproduire les mêmes erreurs de structure ?


Je crois que tu ne comprends pas ton problème. A priori ton SSD à un problème dans sa structure interne pour gérer la partition macOS et celle de Windows. Un clonage ne servira à rien, car ça ne réparera pas la structure et remettra les données aux mêmes endroits. Désolé de te dire qu'il te faudrait faire un clone de ta version de macOS en cours, faire un fichier de sauvegarde de Windows avec Winclone, puis faire un formatage complet de ton SSD qui effacera toutes les erreurs de structure.

Et pourtant en réponse #10, je t'indique bien comment depuis ton nouveau SSD tout neuf il faut t'y prendre. Pour le formatage, il faut impérativement suivre la séquence numérotée dans l'ordre. Un conseil n'installe pas macOS Catalina, mais plutôt macOS Mojave qui est bien plus stable et plus adapté à ton MBP 2012.

*Edit :* très important, pour la partition Windows et réinstallation avec Winclone, il faut impérativement sélectionner MS-DOS _(FAT32)_ et laisser obligatoirement en Table de partition GUID.


----------



## bibiche (9 Juillet 2020)

Suite de mes aventures et du chantier (par intermittences...)
j'ai finalement acheté Winclone et j'ai fait une image disque de ma partition Boot camp. J'obtiens à la fin un message d'erreur (PJ1) puis aussitôt après un message de succès (PJ2). Mon image disque fait 1,15 Go (PJ3) pour une partition  de 168 Go. Tout cela est-il bien normal ?


----------



## Locke (9 Juillet 2020)

bibiche a dit:


> Mon image disque fait 1,15 Go (PJ3) pour une partition de 168 Go. Tout cela est-il bien normal ?


Ben non, tu as un big problème de taille. Par défaut, une simple installation de Windows occupera au minimum 8 Go d'espace disque dur ! Je ne sais pas ce que tu fais et comment tu t'y prends, mais ce n'est pas la peine de continuer, tu peux effacer ce fichier. Rien que le premier message d'erreur doit t'alerter sur le fait que quelque chose ne va pas.


----------



## bibiche (9 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce que tu fais et comment tu t'y prends, mais ce n'est pas la peine de continuer, tu peux effacer ce fichier. Rien que le premier message d'erreur doit t'alerter sur le fait que quelque chose ne va pas.


comment je m'y prends ?! je clique sur "créer une image disque" ! et en effet le premier message d'erreur m'alerte, d'où ma question. 
Comment je fais maintenant ? pour une fois que je fais le choix d'acheter des logiciels payants, j'ai vraiment pas de bol : CampTune qui ne modifie pas les tailles de partition, et Winclone qui ne fait pas d'image disque...


----------



## Locke (9 Juillet 2020)

Par curiosité, tu lances le Terminal et fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée. Pour le résultat, dans ta réponse tu suis cette séquence...






...ça donnera la structure de ton disque dur et surtout la taille exacte occupée par ta version de Windows.


----------



## bibiche (10 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Par curiosité, tu lances le Terminal et fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...
> 
> ```
> diskutil list
> ...




```
The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
mbp-de-daniel:~ daniel$
mbp-de-daniel:~ daniel$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *256.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         83.7 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                168.0 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +83.7 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume MacOSX - Données        62.6 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 25.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                525.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume MacOSX                  11.1 GB    disk1s5

mbp-de-daniel:~ daniel$
```


----------



## Locke (10 Juillet 2020)

bibiche a dit:


> 3: Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP 168.0 GB disk0s3


Tu as une partition Windows de 168 Go. Par contre, pour moi il y a un problème de place restante pour que ta version de macOS fonctionne correctement. Tu as un disque dur d'une capacité de 256 Go, si on retire les 168 Go de Windows, il reste 88 Go et tu te dis ça roule. Eh bien, pas pour moi, car si on fait le total de 62,6+1,1+11,1 Go = 74,8 Go que l'on arrondit à 75 Go, il ne reste plus que 13 Go pour le fonctionnement de ta version de macOS et c'est bien trop peu.

De plus, pour moi tu as eu la malheureuse idée d'installer macOS Catalina, tu aurais mieux fait de rester sous macOS Mojave avec ton MBP de 2012. C'est une chose, on continue avec ceci...




...comment Winclone peut-il te créer un fichier de sauvegarde de 1,15 Go pour une base de 168 Go ? Ça, je ne le comprends pas, bien quand même il peut compresser, pour moi c'est impossible et je n'en comprends pas la raison. Dans ton cas de figure sous macOS Catalina il te faut utiliser Winclone 8 et son utilisation est pourtant très simple... https://twocanoes.com/products/mac/winclone/ ...les images de ce lien sont largement suffisantes. Tu choisis la source qui est la partition Boot Camp et la destination qui est un disque dur USB, car dans ton cas vu qu'il ne reste que 13 Go de disponible, il est impossible à Winclone de faire une sauvegarde en interne de 168 Go. Alors que fais-tu exactement ?

Pour moi, tu tentes de faire une sauvegarde dans le disque dur interne de 256 Go et là c'est impossible. Alors ?


----------



## bibiche (10 Juillet 2020)

Oui en effet, je n'avais pas sélectionné la destination et l'image était créée sur mon bureau. Donc ce que j'ai fait : j'ai lancé WinClone, "create image from volume", j'ai sélectionné BootCamp (pas le choix évidemment !) comme disque source, puis en cliquant sur "save" j'ai choisi un DD externe dont une partition de 400 Go est vide. J'ai obtenu l'écran visible en PJ , et après quelques minutes, exactement la même erreur (PJ1) que précédemment. A mon avis ma partition BootCamp est corrompue, et d'ailleurs je n'arrive plus à démarrer sous Windows depuis quelques temps, j'ai un message de réparation de Windows qui tourne très longtemps avant de figer. Peut-être la cause de mes soucis...
J'ai aussi un iMac (21,5 mi-2010 High Sierra) avec une partition BootCamp qui fonctionne, est-ce qu'il est envisageable, en demandant une version antérieure de Winclone, de récupérer cette partition BootCamp pour la mettre ensuite dans le nouveau SSD du MBP ?


----------



## Locke (10 Juillet 2020)

bibiche a dit:


> J'ai obtenu l'écran visible en PJ , et après quelques minutes, exactement la même erreur (PJ1) que précédemment. A mon avis ma partition BootCamp est corrompue, et d'ailleurs je n'arrive plus à démarrer sous Windows depuis quelques temps, j'ai un message de réparation de Windows qui tourne très longtemps avant de figer. Peut-être la cause de mes soucis..


Alors tu peux abandonner toute sauvegarde avec Winclone, une version de Windows corrompue sous macOS est irréparable !


----------



## bibiche (10 Juillet 2020)

Ok merci. Et donc ma solution de prendre la partition de l'iMac, c'est jouable ?


----------



## Locke (10 Juillet 2020)

bibiche a dit:


> Ok merci. Et donc ma solution de prendre la partition de l'iMac, c'est jouable ?


Oui, mais avec Carbon Copy Cloner ou Super Duper! qui ne copieront que la la partition macOS et entendons-nous bien, pas la capacité de la partition, mais uniquement que l'espace occupé, soit 75 Go.


----------



## bibiche (10 Juillet 2020)

non je voulais dire : récupérer la partition BootCamp de l'iMac pour la mettre sur le MBP ?


----------



## Locke (10 Juillet 2020)

bibiche a dit:


> non je voulais dire : récupérer la partition BootCamp de l'iMac pour la mettre sur le MBP ?


Si tu ne peux plus démarrer Windows, je maintiens que c'est irréparable et que c'est peine perdue. Déjà que Winclone est incapable de faire un clonage correct de ta partition Windows, tu n'espères quand même pas un miracle ? Si tu ne peux pas démarrer sur ta partition Windows, ce que tu mentionnes, tu peux faire une croix dessus. Tu es bon pour faire une réinstallation de Windows avec Assistant Boot Camp en ayant au préalable supprimer ton ancienne partition Windows. Il te faut dans un premier temps lancer Assistant Boot Camp et sélectionner Restaurer qui aura pour effet de supprimer proprement la partition Windows défectueuse.


----------



## bibiche (10 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Si tu ne peux plus démarrer Windows, je maintiens que c'est irréparable et que c'est peine perdue.


Non,  j'ai bien compris que pour la partition BootCamp du MBP c'est mort. Je veux récupérer la partition BootCamp qui est sur l'iMac, avec son contenu WIn10 et fichiers, tout ça fonctionne, pour faire une partition Windows 10 sur le MBP. Si j'en fais une image disque depuis l'iMac qui ne pose pas de problème (mais avec une version antérieure de Winclone) et qu'ensuite je la récupère avec Winclone 8, ça doit, être possible, non ?


----------



## Locke (11 Juillet 2020)

bibiche a dit:


> Je veux récupérer la partition BootCamp qui est sur l'iMac, avec son contenu WIn10 et fichiers, tout ça fonctionne, pour faire une partition Windows 10 sur le MBP. Si j'en fais une image disque depuis l'iMac qui ne pose pas de problème (mais avec une version antérieure de Winclone) et qu'ensuite je la récupère avec Winclone 8, ça doit, être possible, non ?


Ce n'est pas clair, est-ce que ta version de Windows dans cet iMac est vraiment fonctionnelle ? Si oui, alors Winclone pourra en faire la sauvegarde à condition d'utiliser un disque dur USB, car de base ta partition de Windows est de 168 Go. Il te faut donc à minima un disque dur USB de 256 Go.

Eh non, un fichier image depuis macOS ne fonctionnera pas. Le principe de base de Winclone est de faire un clonage sous forme d'un fichier image ayant pour extension .winclone. Sur un autre Mac, il faut impérativement faire une réservation d'un taille strictement égale au moment de la sauvegarde. Dans ton cas de figure 168 Go, mais, mais, par sécurité il faut ajouter 1 Go de plus, soit 169 Go _(ce que conseille l'éditeur)_. Lors de la réservation de Windows, il faudra donc faire un formatage impérativement en MS-DOS (FAT32), puis Winclone lors de la restauration fera à la volée la conversion dans le format NTFS. Attention, en pensant que ça sera la même chose, il ne faut jamais faire une réservation de la partition en NTFS, ce sera un échec cuisant.


----------



## bibiche (12 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Ce n'est pas clair, est-ce que ta version de Windows dans cet iMac est vraiment fonctionnelle ?



oui, aucun problème.


Locke a dit:


> Si oui, alors Winclone pourra en faire la sauvegarde à condition d'utiliser un disque dur USB, car de base ta partition de Windows est de 168 Go. Il te faut donc à minima un disque dur USB de 256 Go.



j'ai installé Winclone 7 sur l'iMac en suivant ton lien #19. la partition Boot Camp sur l'iMac fait 98 Go, j'ai réussi à en faire la sauvegarde sur un HD externe USB.



Locke a dit:


> Eh non, un fichier image depuis macOS ne fonctionnera pas. Le principe de base de Winclone est de faire un clonage sous forme d'un fichier image ayant pour extension .winclone.



Donc ça, c'est fait. j'ai l'image disque .winclone de la partition Boot Camp de l'iMac.



Locke a dit:


> Sur un autre Mac, il faut impérativement faire une réservation d'un taille strictement égale au moment de la sauvegarde. Dans ton cas de figure 168 Go, mais, mais, par sécurité il faut ajouter 1 Go de plus, soit 169 Go _(ce que conseille l'éditeur)_. Lors de la réservation de Windows, il faudra donc faire un formatage impérativement en MS-DOS (FAT32), puis Winclone lors de la restauration fera à la volée la conversion dans le format NTFS. Attention, en pensant que ça sera la même chose, il ne faut jamais faire une réservation de la partition en NTFS, ce sera un échec cuisant.



OK donc je suis ta procédure pour le nouveau SSD de mon MBP comme en #10 en réservant au moins 99 Go (et d'ailleurs pourquoi pas 100 Go ou plus ?) au format FAT32 et ça devrait être bon.
à suivre donc.


----------



## Locke (12 Juillet 2020)

bibiche a dit:


> OK donc je suis ta procédure pour le nouveau SSD de mon MBP comme en #10 en réservant au moins 99 Go (et d'ailleurs pourquoi pas 100 Go ou plus ?) au format FAT32 et ça devrait être bon.
> à suivre donc.


Non, non, et non, dans ta réponse #32, la taille de ta partition Windows est de 168 Go, donc il te faudra impérativement redéfinir cette même taille en mettant 1 Go de plus, soit 169 GO, par sécurité ! Ne tiens pas compte de la taille de sauvegarde du fichier .winclone, il est compressé, alors tiens-en toi à ce que préconise l'éditeur, car ça fait un moment que tu tournes en rond.


----------



## bibiche (12 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Non, non, et non, dans ta réponse #32, la taille de ta partition Windows est de 168 Go, donc il te faudra impérativement redéfinir cette même taille en mettant 1 Go de plus, soit 169 GO, par sécurité ! Ne tiens pas compte de la taille de sauvegarde du fichier .winclone, il est compressé, alors tiens-en toi à ce que préconise l'éditeur, car ça fait un moment que tu tournes en rond.


Mais il ne s'agit pas de la même partition ! Sur mon MBP la partition qui ne fonctionne plus fait bien 168 Go, mais celle dont j'ai fait la sauvegarde avec Winclone est celle de mon iMac, et celle-ci est plus petite, elle ne fait que 98 Go. C'est cette partition-là que je veux placer dans le nouveau SSD de mon MBP, puisque celle d'origine ne fonctionne plus ! D'autre part, est-ce important de ne prévoir qu' 1 Go de plus ? qu'est-ce qui empêche de prévoir une partition beaucoup plus grande ?


----------



## Locke (12 Juillet 2020)

Je suis resté focalisé sur ta réponse #32 ensuite je me suis perdu. 


bibiche a dit:


> C'est cette partition-là que je veux placer dans le nouveau SSD de mon MBP, puisque celle d'origine ne fonctionne plus ! D'autre part, est-ce important de ne prévoir qu' 1 Go de plus ? qu'est-ce qui empêche de prévoir une partition beaucoup plus grande ?


Pour le coup, tu ne devrais pas avoir de problème. Eh oui, il faut impérativement par sécurité ajouter 1 Go, soit 99 Go, mais par contre libre à toi de réserver une taille bien supérieure, voire 500 Go, le tout est que cette partition ne soit pas inférieure à 98 Go.


----------



## bibiche (12 Juillet 2020)

OK merci. Dans ton petit tuto #10, tu conseilles, pour récupérer mes applications, de les réinstaller manuellement ce qui peut s'avérer fastidieux, et qui nécessite de retrouver les fichiers d'installation et les clés d'activation éventuelles. Peux-tu expliquer pour quelle raison tu me déconseilles Time Machine ? il ne permet pas de récupérer automatiquement les applications ? et Assistant Migration non-plus ?


----------



## Locke (13 Juillet 2020)

bibiche a dit:


> Peux-tu expliquer pour quelle raison tu me déconseilles Time Machine ? il ne permet pas de récupérer automatiquement les applications ? et Assistant Migration non-plus ?


Libre à toi de le faire, mais il faudra en mesurer les éventuelles conséquences. J'entends par là que ce serait ballot de corrompre une installation propre dans un SSD tout neuf en lui réinjectant via Time Machine ou Assistant migration des fichiers qui peuvent être corrompus ! Bien sûr que c'est plus long, mais au moins il n'y aura pas de dysfonctionnements et la première chose à faire après installation de tous tes logiciels et de faire de nouvelles sauvegardes en repartant de zéro.


----------



## bibiche (13 Juillet 2020)

Bon, j'ai avancé : clé de démarrage Mojave, partition Boot Camp sauvegardée avec Winclone, installation du SSD 500 Go, réinstallation de Mac OS Mojave, partition 200 Go pour Windows en MAS DOS (FAT), puis... impossible de restaurer la partition Windows : message : désactiver SIP, en redémarrant avec recovery depuis le terminal, taper csrutil disable... et là : command not found. je suis allé voir ici mais maintenant je bloque...


----------



## Locke (13 Juillet 2020)

bibiche a dit:


> message : désactiver SIP, en redémarrant avec recovery depuis le terminal, taper csrutil disable... et là : command not found.


Et pourtant en démarrant depuis la partition de récupération, c'est bien cette commande...

```
csrutil disable
```
...si tu tapes cette commande...

```
csrutil status
```
...quel est le résultat ? A chaque fois, dans tes réponses il faut faire un Copier/Coller du résultat et les mettre entre des balises </> Bloc de code. Ne pas oublier que pour cela soit effectif, qu'il faut redémarrer. Si tu as une erreur...

```
command not found
```
...c'est que tu as fait une erreur de frappe.


----------



## bibiche (14 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Si tu as une erreur...
> 
> ```
> command not found
> ...


sauf qu'ici, https://apple.stackovernet.com/fr/q/54459, il est dit : "Si vous voyez un globe animé après avoir appuyé sur cmdR votre Mac n'a probablement pas de récupération HD." Or en effet, je vois le globe au démarrage et je n'ai pas de récupération locale. Pourtant je l'avais avant, je le voyais en tenant la touche alt au démarrage, ce n'est plus le cas. Comment récupérer cette récupération ?


----------



## Locke (14 Juillet 2020)

bibiche a dit:


> sauf qu'ici, https://apple.stackovernet.com/fr/q/54459, il est dit : "Si vous voyez un globe animé après avoir appuyé sur cmdR votre Mac n'a probablement pas de récupération HD." Or en effet, je vois le globe au démarrage et je n'ai pas de récupération locale. Pourtant je l'avais avant, je le voyais en tenant la touche alt au démarrage, ce n'est plus le cas. Comment récupérer cette récupération ?


Sauf que tu n'as compris que cette option de démarrage *alt+cmd+R* affichant un globe tournant indique une connexion sur les serveurs d'Apple et est là pour pallier à l'absence de la partition de récupération. Au final, la connexion sur les serveurs d'Apple créera exactement la même chose que la partition de récupération et la commande via le Terminal...

```
csrutil disable
```
...fera la même chose. Eh non, maintenant le maintien de la touche *alt* ne peut faire qu'apparaître que la présence de supports USB comme un disque ou une clé USB.

Officiellement chez Apple...

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201314
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201255


----------



## bibiche (14 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Sauf que tu n'as compris que cette option de démarrage *alt+cmd+R* affichant un globe tournant indique une connexion sur les serveurs d'Apple et est là pour pallier à l'absence de la partition de récupération.



si j'ai très bien compris. j'ai fait exactement ce qui était indiqué et j'ai bien lu l'article de Stackovernet qui dit que si le globe apparaît, c'est bien qu'il n'y a pas de récup en local. ça confirme ce que je constate. Mais ça laisse entendre qu'en effet la connexion aux serveurs d'Apple devrait pallier. Or, il semble que non.


Locke a dit:


> Au final, la connexion sur les serveurs d'Apple créera exactement la même chose que la partition de récupération et la commande via le Terminal...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


alors pourquoi ça ne le fait pas ? 


Locke a dit:


> Eh non, maintenant le maintien de la touche *alt* ne peut faire qu'apparaître que la présence de supports USB comme un disque ou une clé USB.


mais oui je sais bien, ça fait des années que je fais ça régulièrement pour démarrer sous Windows. Ce que je disais c'est qu'en faisant alt au démarrage, avant (sous High Sierra) je voyais la partition recovery, et là je ne la vois plus. mais pouir revenir à mon problème : comment désactiver SIP ? en démarrant depuis une clé de démarrage ?


----------



## Locke (14 Juillet 2020)

Allez, j'arrête de répondre ici, car on joue au ping-pong avec ton autre message !


----------



## bibiche (14 Juillet 2020)

OK parfait. En tout cas merci beaucoup pour ta patience et tes précieux conseils sur ce sujet.


----------



## bibiche (14 Juillet 2020)

En fait, c'est pas fini !!
j'ai eu un message en fin d'installation de Winclone me disant que ça avait bien fonctionné, mais que je n'avais pas de driver pour le SSD et donc que Windows ne démarrera pas. Winclone ne conseille d'installer ce driver depuis l'assistant Boot Camp, mais ne trouve pas ce driver dans l'assistant... voir PJ


----------



## Locke (14 Juillet 2020)

Ton Mac à une puce T2 qui est une protection empêchant tout démarrage depuis un support externe... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT208330 ...il te faut donc désactiver temporairement ces options...




...il n'y a pas besoin d'installer un driver quelconque pour ton SSD.


----------



## bibiche (14 Juillet 2020)

je ne crois pas que mon Mac ait une puce T2, c'est un MBP de 2012.


----------



## bibiche (14 Juillet 2020)

Le temps de téléchargement de ce fameux pilote était prévu pour 543 minutes (!) j'ai donc arrêté au bout de 2 heures j'en avais marre d'attendre. j'ai redémarré sur la partition Windows provenant de mon iMac et récupérée depuis Winclone... et ça marche !
Un grand ouf ! de soulagement, j'ai enfin un MacBook Pro opérationnel sous Mojave et Windows 10.
Merci encore pour ton assistance pratiquement en temps réel depuis le début de ce sujet (10 mai !)


----------



## Locke (14 Juillet 2020)

Je suis très étonné du message d'erreur de la copie écran de Winclone dans ta réponse #55 ! Pourquoi un tel message pour un SSD en indiquant la sécurité T2, c'est pour moi un grand mystère ?


----------



## bibiche (14 Juillet 2020)

oui c'est aussi un mystère pour moi...
autre mystère : après 4 heures de téléchargement du "logiciel de prise en charge de WIndows", pour la troisième tentative, j'obtiens un message d'erreur (PJ). Je précise que je n'ai pas de problème de connexion, même si je n'ai qu'à peine 3 Mbps.


----------



## Locke (15 Juillet 2020)

bibiche a dit:


> autre mystère : après 4 heures de téléchargement du "logiciel de prise en charge de WIndows", pour la troisième tentative, j'obtiens un message d'erreur (PJ). Je précise que je n'ai pas de problème de connexion, même si je n'ai qu'à peine 3 Mbps.


Eh bien, tu recommences, il arrive parfois que les serveurs d'Apple soient un peu à la peine.


----------



## bibiche (16 Juillet 2020)

la sixième (!) tentative semble avoir été la bonne. Heureusement que je suis en congé...
Les pilotes sont installés, les mises à jour sont faites et tout a l'air de bien fonctionner.
merci à tous.


----------



## Locke (16 Juillet 2020)

Eh bien, ce ne fut pas sans mal.


----------

